# RealMedia Decoder?



## minfingr

I'm converting .rmvb files to .avi with WinAVI and the files won't convert. Its telling me that I need to download RealMedia Decoder from winavi.com but when I go there I don't see any file by that name at all. Is there someplace else that I can download this from? Or is there some trick to making this happen that I have no clue about. ANY help would be really appreciated.. thank you....


----------



## Kabu

Try this. Download it from here: http://www.winavi.com/RMdll.rar

Then extract it to your program files/winavi folder.


----------



## minfingr

That didn't work. it's doing the same thing..


----------



## Kabu

Give this one a shot.  http://www.free-codecs.com/reviews/WinAVI_Video_Converter.htm\\


----------



## Praetor

For the DLL to work, i think you'll have to register it, 
"regsvr32 <path to the DLL>"

You can also install the free Real Alternative and that does the trick
*Real Alternative*


----------



## minfingr

^^ i just started downloading that before i checked back on this page! ill give it a shot. thanks....


----------



## minfingr

it worked! thanks a lot..


----------



## Praetor

Glad it helped, for reference, there's also the Quicktime Alternative (a free, unbloated alternative for... you geuss it... Quicktime)


----------

